# California/West Coast Century Ride Web Page



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey there - I've run across a few century ride web pages by doing some searches on google, but not finding any that are realley definitive for California or West Coast. What sites are others using that has a reasonably accurate list of century rides for 2008? Thanks


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

www.bikecal.com

http://www.dssf.org/dssf_html/century.php - this one has every century you ever wanted to ride. Some may not be up to date as far as 2008 but most are, just scroll down.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of centuries along the west coast, and updated frequently.

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp


----------

